# special light for plants



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

what type of florescent light is the best to grow plants and warm frogs? Is there a special kind, or should i just use the cheapest florescent light I can find?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

im having the same problem with that. people keep on telling me different things so i dont know what to do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

*advice*

Keep in mind that you usually get what you pay for. Time and time again people on this board mention AH Supply, and for good reason. Call them up and ask their advice. I have found them to be extremely helpful, and I couldn't be happier with their lights.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Like several people have mentioned in other threads, I just use full spectrum sunshine bulbs from home depot. They cost $6 + shoplight(48") fixture $10-15. My plants grow like weeds. Even with these lights I have problems with them heating the tanks too much, so I can only imagine the heat compact fluorescents give out. The light isn't beneficial to the frogs, especially because a glass or plastic top blocks any UV rays produced. Putting high wattage compact fluorescents in dart tanks just seems excessive. The rainforest floor is rather dim. I can understand that people use it for their intense light craving plants, but even my bromeliads are doing great under a shoplight with two of the "Sunshine" bulbs. I don't think the compact fluorescents are worth the extra cost, but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a CF fixture on my 27G. It doesn't have a problem with heat because it sits up on legs and there are cooling fans in the fixture.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

you think a 15watt florescent light will do fine in a 10 gallon viv...


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

They work great. I do the same as Kevin and my plants grow like weeds also.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry i confused you.

To keep it simple: 
You need a light (any kind) that puts out a color close to 5000k - 6500k. This will be listed on the bulb. Thats about it. 

As far as watts go you want to get as many as you can without overheating the tank. 

I heard you mention a lamp and i am assuming you are talking about a screw in bulb. These will work if you have the right color light but i would never recommend them. They get very very very hot. 

If you posted what kind of hood/light fixture you have on the tank i am sure we can come up with exact names and bulb sizes for you.

I am in no way affiliaty with ahsupply but i cannot recommend the kits they offer enough. They have everything you need all in one package for a reasonable price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

*"Sunshine" bulbs*

What do you mean by sunshine bulbs, are they just a regular light bulb or are they a tube light? So I won't find any lights at the pet store or home depot that are for growing plants, and any artificial light will grow the plants? Still confused...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

> So I won't find any lights at the pet store or home depot that are for growing plants


Yes home depot and the pet store have plant lights. I believe sunshine bulbs are the brand name. Just look at the color the bulb puts out. 5000k-6500k color is what you are looking for.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

The sunshine bulbs that I get from home depot (Wal-mart too and any stores with a lighting area probably has them) are a GE bulb and the actual name of the bulb is "Sunshine". They are fluorescent tube bulbs. They have orange packaging. They also have plant/aquarium bulbs, you don't want these. I made the mistake of getting them once and they are dim with a blue-ish hue to them. The plants don't like them much either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

*5000k-6500k*

5000k-6500k, ok that or a bulb called sunshine tube bulb. gotta get to home depot and check it out, thanks guys.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I got a plant light last week, bad idea! It was the nastiest color yellow ever! So I went back and got a "Natural Sunshine" 5000k, very pleased with it. only a dollar :twisted: looks like there pricing gun glitched :twisted: same happened to plants 2.50 a nd the tage said 5 :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

its a long time later, but I have a new tank with a 3' light fixture. Home depot does not offer sunshine bulbs in that size. Should I buy the daylight bulbs that have a 6500k colour?


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*Clic.... and the light*

I use the tube from exoterra or the zoomed tubes ( I always forget what kind I use but my pet guy know for me ) They have tree kind rain forest,, the ??????, and the dessertic....

I have a 30 gallons and my only tube is really making me happe.... My bromialiad goes really good and all the other plants..... I have two news baby on my bromialiads....

One time a home depot nerds had toll me that the blue tube are for the leave and the thing that are going into the soil..... ( forgot the name in english) and the pink one is for the flower... I never chech if this is real...

If someone have something againts this tubes tell me... but they do well for now...


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

6500 is fine...

JOSH


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate to say it but I have always gotten by cheaply on lighing. When I had a planted amazon aquarium, I had 4 48" Powerglo flourescent lights and no CO2 and my plants did great. My tank looked nicer then the one at my work that had the best light and a CO2 system and was maintained by a plant expert. The same goes for my dart tanks. I have two tanks that are 30 and 40 gallon x-tra tall tanks. I have on each one these double 24" flourescent lights that I got for $5 with various bulbs in them and my plants grow like weeds. I just yanked out a bunch of plants today so I could actually see my frogs again. My 75 gallon tanks has a 48" double flourescent and it is also growing ike crazy. However the room is very sunny where ikeep these tanks which might help some. 

Growing plants and keeping vivariums is a very personal thing. What works for one person might not work for another. I would love to have compact flouescent lights and the best of everything, but I seem to be managing quite well just as it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

A lighting guy told me all types of flouescent will be able to grow plants and the only reason people use the 5000k is because it gives off a nice blueish colour. I believe he is wrong because a lady from Philips inc. told me plants require only part of the full spectrum ( no green colours), and that is why special plant lights will work the best. I am goin to try the day glow and I will share how it works out.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

5000K doesnt give off a bluish color. More of a yellowish glow. 10000K+ is what gives off the blue.

M.N


----------

